# July Exam Takers



## patkt (Jul 3, 2021)

Hello All,

Good Luck to everyone who is taking exams in July.


----------



## jsk020 (Jul 15, 2021)

I took it yesterday. I found time to be an issue for me which surprised me. Overall, I think Zach's class got me over the hump. We shall see.


----------



## no_concentrate (Jul 15, 2021)

@jsk020 What sources did you follow and what was your strategy?


----------



## patkt (Jul 16, 2021)

I took the exam on 6th July and came out result as PASS...

@Zach Stone P.E. 's classes and material is great as always... now time to enjoy vacation after 500 hrs of PE Study...as Zach is always saying that study now, you can do other things in life later....


----------



## jsk020 (Jul 16, 2021)

no_concentrate said:


> @jsk020 What sources did you follow and what was your strategy?


hmm, well what did i not do lol. I took Zach Stone's class over the course of 7 months and did all his live classes each Tues/Wednesday. I also had the Complex Imaginary Tests and the NCEES Practice Exam. I also found this youtube channel called "The Engineering Mindset" that is awesome at explaining how a bunch of stuff works for PE Exam topics. Especially Rectifiers, VFDS, Converters, etc. It is great!

I worked the 5 practices tests alot the three weeks leading up to the exam which helped alot. Zach's course was truly awesome, I've always struggled understanding fundamentals, something most engineers wouldn't admit. But for this exam, especially without all your references, if you don't understand how everything works, you have zero shot on this test imo.

I think the test was fair and I feel 75% chance of passing. I really hope so, I studied so much.

I will say the 8 hours is really brutal. I didn't bring enough food for lunch and i really felt it on the second half of the exam with an hour to go. Some easy problems my mind was struggling understanding.


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 17, 2021)

patkt said:


> I took the exam on 6th July and came out result as PASS...
> 
> @Zach Stone P.E. 's classes and material is great as always... now time to enjoy vacation after 500 hrs of PE Study...as Zach is always saying that study now, you can do other things in life later....


Thanks for the mention @patkt! Congrats again on passing the PE exam.



jsk020 said:


> hmm, well what did i not do lol. I took Zach Stone's class over the course of 7 months and did all his live classes each Tues/Wednesday. I also had the Complex Imaginary Tests and the NCEES Practice Exam. I also found this youtube channel called "The Engineering Mindset" that is awesome at explaining how a bunch of stuff works for PE Exam topics. Especially Rectifiers, VFDS, Converters, etc. It is great!
> 
> I worked the 5 practices tests alot the three weeks leading up to the exam which helped alot. Zach's course was truly awesome, I've always struggled understanding fundamentals, something most engineers wouldn't admit. But for this exam, especially without all your references, if you don't understand how everything works, you have zero shot on this test imo.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the mention @jsk020! Please email me when your results come in so I can follow up with you. Good luck!


----------



## jsk020 (Jul 19, 2021)

Power Pass Rates have been updated. 62% for first time and 50% for repeat.


----------



## evanfus (Jul 20, 2021)

jsk020 said:


> Power Pass Rates have been updated. 62% for first time and 50% for repeat.


I saw that yesterday. One of my thoughts is that some might took little study time given the prior pass rate was at 71% that was depicted as doable. I was a bit uncertain at first but looked back on how much I studied so far and those who used the resources and courses I took that passed (I've only read one failure story so far).


----------



## jsk020 (Jul 21, 2021)

Never give up people. Wasn't my first time.


----------



## DLD PE (Jul 21, 2021)

jsk020 said:


> View attachment 23132
> 
> Never give up people. Wasn't my first time.


Congratulations! Yes, it took me multiple times as well. NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Zach Stone P.E. (Jul 21, 2021)

jsk020 said:


> View attachment 23132
> 
> Never give up people. Wasn't my first time.


Congrats @jsk020 !


----------



## no_concentrate (Jul 21, 2021)

jsk020 said:


> View attachment 23132
> 
> Never give up people. Wasn't my first time.


Congratulation!!!!


----------



## akyip (Jul 21, 2021)

jsk020 said:


> View attachment 23132
> 
> Never give up people. Wasn't my first time.


Congratulations!


----------



## Rashid (Aug 9, 2021)

jsk020 said:


> View attachment 23132
> 
> Never give up people. Wasn't my first time.


Congratulation


----------



## pigking8190 (Aug 18, 2021)

jsk020 said:


> View attachment 23132
> 
> Never give up people. Wasn't my first time.


Congratulation! Although i got my result today that I didn't pass, and it does motivate me that never give up !!! Thank you


----------

